# Salem pond



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone know how Salem pond is as far as Ice thickness and the winter Fishing there?. I would like to take some Kids ice fishing close to where they live. Thanks


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Salem pond seldom freezes very well. But someone posted recently that there are signs around the lake that say ice fishing is prohibited. The pond is within the Salem city limits, and under their jurisdiction. So... yes they can close it to ice fishing.

Fishrmn


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Fishrmn, I was wondering why nobody talked about Salem Pond much.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

You can still fish there, just not on any ice that may have formed. Spring Lake is just a few miles to the south. They are open year round and east to access.

Fishrmn


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Salem Pond usually won't completely cap and can be a good place to get the casting monkey off your back during ice season. Plenty of bows in there, amongst other species.


----------

